# A Little Test Cutting With The Ginunting!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2008)

I was doing a little training yesterday and here is a very short clip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/05/05/a-little-test-cutting-with-the-ginunting/


----------



## Baphomet (May 5, 2008)

Cool clip.  Test cutting is always fun to watch .


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 5, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I was doing a little training yesterday and here is a very short clip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Water bottle hater!


----------

